# Homeschool STEM Teacher



## AppleHart (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi all,

I am NY State Certified Biology teacher, having taught everything from 8th grade math to 12th grade AP Physics. Since I am just embarking on farm-life, I will not be returning to the classroom in the fall. I am hoping to connect with some parents or a co-op to whom I can provide personalized science and math education for kids in grades 6-12. The goal would be for the children to gain a high-quality STEM education that not only would put them on the path to be prepared for college and careers but would also be tailored to the children's needs and parents' preferences.

Just putting out feelers now: Do you all think that there is a need or desire for this type of partnership between parents and teacher? If you were interested, what would you want this experience to be like for you and your child?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I used to homeschool my youngest daughter. I would have loved to have had a resource like this.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

AppleHart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Just putting out feelers now: Do you all think that there is a need or desire for this type of partnership between parents and teacher? If you were interested, what would you want this experience to be like for you and your child?



Hi AppleHart-
I believe you will be able to find some families who would appreciate having you as part of their homeschooling. We have friends who don't want to send their children back to school wearing masks so they are teaming up with other parents to pool money to hire a homeschool teacher. Especially during this time, I think your idea will thrive. They are in the Boston area though, too far a commute for you 

If I had children, I would be interested. I would be very interested if the experience could take place outdoors. 

Best to you!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think this is a great idea. I unfortunately don't have a need for it at this time though.


----------



## ruben (12 mo ago)

AppleHart said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am NY State Certified Biology teacher, having taught everything from 8th grade math to 12th grade AP Physics. Since I am just embarking on farm-life, I will not be returning to the classroom in the fall. I am hoping to connect with some parents or a co-op to whom I can provide personalized science and math education for kids in grades 6-12. The goal would be for the children to gain a high-quality STEM education that not only would put them on the path to be prepared for college and careers but would also be tailored to the children's needs and parents' preferences.
> 
> Just putting out feelers now: Do you all think that there is a need or desire for this type of partnership between parents and teacher? If you were interested, what would you want this experience to be like for you and your child?


Parent teacher communication and and coordination is key, especially in STEM education. My kids use this very inexpensive site for STEM tutoring. They love it. Papaya Tutor - STEM Learning and Tutoring Platform


----------

